

Cmdrslog - Chrome Extension to save screenshots on tab refresh - shashashasha
https://github.com/enjalot/cmdrslog

======
enjalot
author here, just started this because i was surprised there wasn't something
like it out there already. i wanted something more automatic and specific to
my projects than timelapse.

i'm currently struggling against the FileSystem API and getting the images out
of the browser in a reasonable fashion.

up next i want to work on a simple ui to manage the urls you are tracking, as
well as enabling a time delay (one of my projects can take some time to load
on refresh).

love any help/feedback!

~~~
pax
awesome, I have been documenting web development projects taking screenshots
at each x seconds, but this make more sense, to just capture the browser upon
refresh.

are there any chances to see this soon in the Web Store (to keep up with the
updates)?

------
TannerLD
I made something similar, but using Git and phantomJS instead.

<https://github.com/Tanner/Time-Machine>

------
Shank
I really like the idea behind this. It'd be a nifty way to make a timelapse of
developing a project over time, because then it'd just be a matter of throwing
the files together and making a gif or a video out of them.

What kind of compression is this using? I'd just be worried about high-res
screenshots sucking up disk space over a long period of development.

~~~
simcop2387
Looking at the source it looks like it's all PNG files. So shouldn't be
horrendous. JPEG would be smaller but I wouldn't want to go that far since
they're good for history and making other things out of.

------
hayksaakian
Curious, what are some use cases for this?

~~~
enjalot
I wanted it because i realized that a project i'm working on has changed a lot
over the past several months. would be cool to have a visual history of the
evolution. I take manual screenshots but thats too unreliable, and timelapse
software is too far on the other end of the spectrum as overkill.

the best kind of data collection is the kind you don't have to think about
(and that is only collecting what you want it to...)

------
heme
This is a very cool idea. Is there any intention to tie this to your commits?

